# Purina Pro Plan and Westminster



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, I get it -- Purina is the sponsor but, seriously, all the handlers and owners talking about how their dogs have been on PPP for 10 years and they are doing great. I wonder how many of these "testimonials" are really true. It just gets to be a bit much during commercials, that's all. The food is terrible IMO.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. I thought maybe something changed that I didn't know. But no, still pretty horrible ingredients (IMO). Does seem weird that they claim all the breeders feed ProPlan.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I bet just like some Vets there are some breeders that DO feed Purina but I'm betting they get it free in exchange for those testimonials! There are HUNDREDS of dogs there, but I bet the number of dogs eating Purina is a very small percentage! It seems most breeders like being able to say they feed high quality food or raw diets, definitely NOT Purina Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Having lived in the world of conformation for several years, handlers use PPP because it works. Nice coats, good stool and the dogs eat it. Can't argue with that. 

My dogs don't do as well on Purina as they do Fromm, so I just go with that. To each their own.


----------



## realrellim (Dec 12, 2014)

That's so interesting. Purina sponsored our local dog show here this weekend, mostly because the plant is visible from the show. However, having seen the plant and smelled it, um, no, I'm not feeding that to my dog.

Not coincidentally, the same is true of Coors Beer (for me, not the dog obviously!). All the commercials are so picturesque up in the mountains (I'm not convinced they're in Golden--and they're certainly not in the city itself), but the plant is hideous and has been known to pollute the river he touts as being so pure on multiple occasions.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

> Not coincidentally, the same is true of Coors Beer (for me, not the dog obviously!)


Believe it or not, there is a plant that makes/packages coffee right in the heart of Houston. I no longer drink coffee because nothing stinks worse than that coffee plant when it does grinding on a hot humid Houston day.

Having said that, I think if my dogs lived next to a meat rendering plant, it would be heaven. I just assume that because growing up in the Oklahoma Panhandle, it always smelled like feed yard or rendering plant depending on which way the wind blew and our dogs had no problem diving into their Alpo (hey - don't judge, Alpo was the best available back in the day.) 

It would be too embarrassing for my dogs to be seen walking out of Petsmart with Pro-plan. It is humiliating enough to them that I don't by their food at a dog boutique or veterinarians. 

I am trying to transition into my retirement budget and am going to need to find something cheaper than Royal Canin. They will not eat the "life bits" in Blue. I hate to scrimp to where it effects their health, but if I'm not able to eat every night at Del Fresco's, they need to give a bit too.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

"I hate to scrimp to where it effects their health, but if I'm not able to eat every night at Del Fresco's, they need to give a bit too."

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Didn't mean to hit submit yet! 
Seriously, I wonder how many of us (yes - me included  ) feed our dogs better then ourselves. Watch for allergic reactions, keep an eye on their poop and make sure it has the right firmness, and everything else that goes with it.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Luce said:


> Didn't mean to hit submit yet!
> Seriously, I wonder how many of us (yes - me included  ) feed our dogs better then ourselves. Watch for allergic reactions, keep an eye on their poop and make sure it has the right firmness, and everything else that goes with it.


This thread alone is a very First World Problem topic. I live in an area with a lot of homeless and have the largest women's and children's shelter five blocks away. It hits me full on my dogs have better medical care, food, shelter, and "training" than a lot of the children I see playing in the parking lots while their mother's smoke (can't do that in the shelter.)

We are lucky dogs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Do you eat sandwich meat? Ever parked next to a plant that makes it? Smells the same as Purina (I've parked next to both in Nebraska and Iowa.). 

Bleh.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey, Opera- Fromm Classic and Gold are very reasonably priced and my dogs do well on them (have not tried the classic as of yet). We are going to take a budget cut when DH retires from the military and so we ALL make sacrifices.

I used to feed raw because it was the "best" and kibble was death. I was super elite. Now... I'm a realist. Dogs are scavengers first and foremost. I am not going to feed a super cheap no name grocery food, but I am also not going to feel guilty for feeding a "3 or 4 star" kibble, either. 

If dogs have food in their bellies, a warm place to sleep, and love, that's all they need. Seriously. People need to let this food elitism go. 

JMO


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

That's for sure! My friend from Haiti doesn't understand any of this, and is quick to point out that our dogs live better than most people in Haiti. 

You do what you can do. When I had big dogs and was raising three kids, they ate kibble- and a ton of half eaten kid meals! They all lived to be really old - the youngest one we lost was a golden at age 11. Of the other three, two lived to be 15 and one was 16. And no significant health problems until the end. Obviously the diet didn't hurt them!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This thread had me laughing out loud. You should see my little grandson, every time he takes a poop he waits for someone to come and look at it. We judge his health by his poop, just like I do my girls....lol He knows exactly what is good and what means he is going to eat more fruit today...

I was feeding Carley a raw diet, and then got Stella and she can not eat chicken. I was going to go broke feeding raw without chicken or turkey so I got back on kibble. 

I know a person that shows and she feeds Bil Jack ! Her dogs look great ...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

A lot of handlers and breeders do feed Pro Plan Plan. I feed Fromm, but my show dogs eat Pro Plan when they are out with the handler. To be honest, they really do quite well on it. I am always amazed to see the firm, compact stools my dogs have when they come home from the show kennel. I didn't expect that at all! We kept Marcus on Pro Plan for a few months even though he wasn't staying with the handler full time and I was very happy with his condition, coat, and stools. I have a hard time getting past the concern of aflatoxins in corn, though, so we did switch him to a different food once he was finished showing.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

It really hit home for me when I watched the documentary Living on One Dollar where a group of American college kids go to Guatemala to live on the average dollar a day that Guatemalan families live on there. 

They rapidly lost weight in a month's time. One contracted Giardia and couldn't afford the cost of treatment (just $25 there). 
entire FAMILIES have to survive on that dollar. Food is scarce, the children don't grow. 

And here I was worrying about if I was feeding my dogs a "good enough" food! They DO eat better than many, many humans in the world. 

Which is why I have completely stopped my food "elitism." I used to think raw was best before I could not longer afford it/didn't have the time for it/had dogs break teeth (that was the last straw). I cooked until I didn't have time or fridge space to store bulk food. 

Then I chose the "BEST!!" kibble- until the dogs fell apart on that for various reasons. 

After watching the documentary, though, it's cemented into me- they'll eat a food that agrees well with them, but I won't be spending $90 a bag for it, either. 

Like I have said- All a dog needs is food in his belly, a warm bed at night, and a human to love him. 

People need to let this food debate go. Feed what you will but don't judge others for what they choose to feed. 



I shudder to think the amount of money I have spent on veterinary care, when people of the world can't afford to go to a doctor. All this for a dog! It's astounding.

(they will continue to get medical care, no worries! It's just astonishing when you look at the big picture, isn't it?)


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I decided to try Pro Plan Grain Free recently with my boxer and poodle when it went on sale at Petsmart. They actually did fine on it, although I had to feed a little more of it to the boxer to keep weight on. I'd consider continuing feeding it, except that it's more expensive than the TOTW Pacific Stream that I normally feed! I'd feed Acana or Fromm grain-free, but both are too rich for my retirement budget. 

A friend of mine fed Pro Plan Performance to her GSDs that she used to breed/raise/show. She tried all the fancy kibbles, which gave her dogs diarrhea and very poor coats. She went back to Pro Plan.

This goes to show that every dog is different! I'm about over the food elitism, too. I used to be a major offender, but am mellowing in my old age - lol!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> It really hit home for me when I watched the documentary Living on One Dollar where a group of American college kids go to Guatemala to live on the average dollar a day that Guatemalan families live on there.
> 
> They rapidly lost weight in a month's time. One contracted Giardia and couldn't afford the cost of treatment (just $25 there).
> entire FAMILIES have to survive on that dollar. Food is scarce, the children don't grow.
> ...


We do have it really good over here. :amen: There are many many things I would have to examine if I were going to look at my life this way, not just my dog. You do not want to get into the big kibble debate, I get that, but I don't feel guilty for feeding my dog raw because it is what I think is best. I know you love your dog as much as anyone here and you will do what is best for your doggie family. I would guess all the poodles here are living the doggie dream 

pr


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> We do have it really good over here. :amen: There are many many things I would have to examine if I were going to look at my life this way, not just my dog. You do not want to get into the big kibble debate, I get that, but I don't feel guilty for feeding my dog raw because it is what I think is best. I know you love your dog as much as anyone here and you will do what is best for your doggie family. I would guess all the poodles here are living the doggie dream
> 
> pr


I wouldn't judge you for feeding raw either, if that's what you prefer and your dog does well with it. I'm glad she has a full belly and lots of love!

Coincidentally, we are doing Dave Ramsey's Financial Peace program (for a 2nd time!) We have really had to look at our spending with a fine toothed comb. We have cut spending- NO restaurants at all- you can buy a bunch more groceries for several meals vs. one meal each for four people costing $50+. 

Entertainment, movies, hobbies, etc, are all on hold till debt is paid down. 

It's surprising how much unnecessary excess a family can spend.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I was thinking about this topic yesterday as I waited at HEB for my case of chicken necks to be located, hauled them to my car and stuffed them in my freezer. I could feed 200 hungry people with soup stock from all of these necks. After trying at least 6 different kibbles, I am back to my breeder's kibble which is a "holistic" Purina product. It's called Infinia and Buck eats the grain free turkey or fish. It's a bargain compared to the others, but only available at Purina Feed Stores. The other kibbles were digestive nightmares or unappetizing failures. A 1st World eye opener for me was FYI contact information supplied by my breeder, for a canine nutritionist. Her hourly rates were higher than many divorce attorneys!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Poodle runner- you're absolutely right that our dogs live the doggy dream, regardless of what's in their food bowl!

I home cook my dogs food, but the biggest cost with that is time- it's not any more than a decent kibble. Everyone has to decide what works for their family. There's no way I would have cooked for my dogs when the kids were home- I barely got our meals on the table:act-up:

It's a balance- if the owner gets sick because they put off something essential to buy expensive dog food - in the end, that's not good for the dog either. Like the airlines tell you, put your own oxygen mask on first!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

And BTW- Max came down with pancreatitis and colitis after a couple months on Bravo premade raw. I was busy in the fall and didn't have time to cook, and figured that was a good food- even though it was pricey. I knew it was short term. Whether the illness was related, I have no idea- sometimes things just happen. I've never had a young dog be so sick though, it was very scary.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Although I haven't started cooking for Abbey yet, I have always cooked for my dogs in the past too carolinek and would add it to their kibble. I do add things like carrot, apples, Turkey, yogurt ect to Abbey's meals though. I get so tired and frustrated trying to figure out this whole food thing that I am now leaning towards feeding what we eat, with things added like oils & kefir. There are some things we eat I wouldn't give her, or give her much of but I'm beginning to think that for the most part dogs would do good on a healthy human diet. I know someone who goes as far to prepare dinner plates for the dogs the same as theirs, and the dogs are in great shape and very healthy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting discussion! I have been watching my expenditure for years after taking early retirement, and then something of a hit in the financial crash. The advent of local branches of Aldi and Lidl has made a huge difference (British members will know exactly what I mean!), and the fall in the price of petrol has not hurt, but I am still careful. I moved to raw/home cooked when I got fed up throwing bags of kibble away because Sophy would not eat them when they became the slightest bit stale, and when I worked out the price of the ingredients in the wet food they liked versus the price I was paying - it would have been cheaper to feed them filet mignon with baby vegetables in truffle oil! The great thing about retirement is that I have oodles of time, so finding half an hour a week to prepare and package food for the dogs and cats is not a problem - and it waorks out considerably cheaper than anything but the cheapest commercial food, especially for the cats!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I totally agree with everyone that when you are watching pennies, or just looking out for what you spend on things, it does make sense to price shop, and perhaps look at less expensive options for us and for our dogs -- as long as we don't give up quality and nutrition. I get that. (I did the same thing by changing from Nature's Variety Instinct raw, which was breaking the bank, to Northwest Naturals (1/2 the price) and not giving up any quality).

But, again, what I found interesting were all the testimonials from all the "Top Dogs" handlers/owners at Westminster that PPP is what they use to get the gorgeous coats and healthy bodies. I could see some people using Purina products, but I doubt you would find any one food that a group that large would all promote and recommend -- just saying.

No bashing Purina -- they are big, and have lots of advertising dollars, I just wish they put more of it in their foods as quality items; does PPP incentivize these owners/handlers by giving $$ or discounts I wonder. I just think with so many really nutritious options, I don't think I'd be buying Purina.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, a lot of your top winning handlers are going to be getting Pro Plan discounted or even free as a prize. I would say that it really is that common to be feeding Pro Plan and that is probably a large reason why.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Carolinek said:


> Poodle runner- you're absolutely right that our dogs live the doggy dream, regardless of what's in their food bowl!
> 
> I home cook my dogs food, but the biggest cost with that is time- it's not any more than a decent kibble. Everyone has to decide what works for their family. There's no way I would have cooked for my dogs when the kids were home- I barely got our meals on the table:act-up:
> 
> It's a balance- if the owner gets sick because they put off something essential to buy expensive dog food - in the end, that's not good for the dog either. Like the airlines tell you, put your own oxygen mask on first!


I agree here. I found cooking to be quite cost effective and the dogs loved it and thrived (I used Stromeck recipes from the book). Bring along 2 busy kids, homeschooling and keeping a household together with a busy military husband, well... something had to give!
I still cook a meat/veg topper balanced with calcium and they get that with their supper kibble, yogurt topper in their morning meal. 

Don't know if I'll ever return to cooking, since I'm very happy with Fromm, but it's not out of the realm of possiblity once the kids are grown.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Yes, a lot of your top winning handlers are going to be getting Pro Plan discounted or even free as a prize. I would say that it really is that common to be feeding Pro Plan and that is probably a large reason why.


I will note that I recall one of my phone discussions with Sunny's breeder, and she has, in the past, fed Purina Pro Plan, too though I don't think she does now.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Some guy at A University in Sydney did a thesis on pet foods and human foods comparisons. He found that canned cat foods were far more nutritious than human foods and that canned dog foods were mostly crap and fillers. Now I wonder when I see older women with supermarket trollies full of cat food???


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Carolinek said:


> And BTW- Max came down with pancreatitis and colitis after a couple months on Bravo premade raw. I was busy in the fall and didn't have time to cook, and figured that was a good food- even though it was pricey. I knew it was short term. Whether the illness was related, I have no idea- sometimes things just happen. I've never had a young dog be so sick though, it was very scary.


Pancreatitis is awful and puts the fear of DOG into me. I cut all the skin off my dogs' chicken wings for free of pancreatitis. Have you ever tried cutting the skin off of chicken wings... it's ux.

I wonder if it was the Bravo that did more Max in... I'm glad he is better... but I will say, I bought a bunch of that food and both my spoo and my daughter's spoo got terrible diarrhea. They were discontinuing it in a local store and it was so marked down that I gave into temptation and bought it. First I checked them out on pet food advisor and it was a 5 star review. 

I will never feed that food again though because two spoos getting sick on a food at the same time is enough anecdotal evidence for me. I called Bravo, just to make sure the lots of food I bought were good. Bravo's customer service was not concerned at all about my dog and advised me that if I thought it was a problem with the food, I should return it to the store for a refund. So, their lack of concern for my dog made me less than confident in their food. I won't feed it again.

pr


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> Some guy at A University in Sydney did a thesis on pet foods and human foods comparisons. He found that canned cat foods were far more nutritious than human foods and that canned dog foods were mostly crap and fillers. Now I wonder when I see older women with supermarket trollies full of cat food???


Interesting Eric. I wonder if it is because cats are more sensitive to dietary insufficiencies than dogs. I still don't want to eat it though.

pr


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have used a "working dog Kibble" for 50 years. It is Lauke's Great Barko I you google it you will get a result. It is an Australian food, used on sheep and cattle stations for their working dogs and is a complete food. It has changed and improved in texture over the years. It is cheaper than all of the other well advertised kibbles on the market here. Vets and Stock agents will not stock it because there is less profit in it for them. I have to order it specially in 22kg bags. Grace grazes on it and it is available to her at all times. If she loved it she would eat the lot and get fat LOL. She has table left overs and unders (we deliberately leave food on our plates That she loves and waits for) I occasionally feed her raw meat when I cut it up. I can leave food on the bench safely. She will ask for it but not steal. She knows all she needs to do is ask nicely. Her nose is just bellow bench level and she groans like "ooooohA it smells so gooooood, can I have some please!!" She is healthy at 23 months and has had this food all her life with me. I got a sack of puppy food from the breeder with her which when wet with mild Hydrochloric acid swelled up 5 times its size and was mostly cellulose. I believe there was a bloat hazard. She would eat too much, too quick and bring it up. I believe it contained scents and flavors attractive to a dog. Here in OZ most proprietary dog foods are rubbish, period. Take care if you feed them. They care about profit, not dogs.
Eric.:angel2:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The shilling for Purina was just relentless. After a while, it started to seem more like a parody. I groaned out loud when Flame's handler came on to tout the wonders of Pro Plan. Oh well, gotta pay the bills, right?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> The shilling for Purina was just relentless. After a while, it started to seem more like a parody. I groaned out loud when Flame's handler came on to tout the wonders of Pro Plan. Oh well, gotta pay the bills, right?


Honestly, I would put money on the fact that Flame gets better food than most people, etc., for coat, etc. Maybe I am wrong, but I would put money on it -- I mean, I know Sunny gets better food so go figure.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Poodlerunner said:


> Pancreatitis is awful and puts the fear of DOG into me. I cut all the skin off my dogs' chicken wings for free of pancreatitis. Have you ever tried cutting the skin off of chicken wings... it's ux.
> 
> I wonder if it was the Bravo that did more Max in... I'm glad he is better... but I will say, I bought a bunch of that food and both my spoo and my daughter's spoo got terrible diarrhea. They were discontinuing it in a local store and it was so marked down that I gave into temptation and bought it. First I checked them out on pet food advisor and it was a 5 star review.
> 
> ...


Pancreatitis is really scary! Interesting that you heard of problems with Bravo. I did find out afterward that Bravo had some lots that were recalled. By that time I had long thrown out any labels, but I wonder if he got a bad batch. Who knows? The fat content is 14% so I am sure that didn't help either. The vet said to keep him below 10%. 

I had him on Science Diet when he came home because that was what the vet recommended, but have since now transitioned him back to homemade. I'm using coconut oil and raw goat's milk to provide fat, as they are medium chain fatty acids and don't require pancreatic enzymes to digest. I just hope it doesn't recur!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Besides Gracie's serious and underling diabetes, it was a very bad bout of pancreatitis that killed her in the end. So I take pancreatitis extremely serious. I have purchased oils (coconut, flax, hempseed) also kefir, and plan to start making Abbey's meals along with suitable table leftovers very soon. My concern is she's only 14 weeks old (yesterday) and wonder if I should hold off until she's a little older. Thoughts???


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Response from Flame's Breeder*

Had to post this. Was talking to my groomer about this over the weekend and she said it is common practice for sponsors (i.e., Purina) to pay $$$ for endorsements -- so who knows. Draw your own conclusions. I am sure they have to respond a certain way when asked this, though.

"Yes we do feed Purina Puppy/Performance but sometimes mix it up with some other food for variation. Perhaps good quality breeding wins out??
Linda"


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I know that our handler, who has been in the business for 30 years, is not getting anything from Purina to use their product. He feeds all of his dogs the Pro Plan. Dianne and I have goon to stores to pick up bags of the Pro Plan for him because he couldn't leave the show ground and he paid full price for it._




liljaker said:


> I totally agree with everyone that when you are watching pennies, or just looking out for what you spend on things, it does make sense to price shop, and perhaps look at less expensive options for us and for our dogs -- as long as we don't give up quality and nutrition. I get that. (I did the same thing by changing from Nature's Variety Instinct raw, which was breaking the bank, to Northwest Naturals (1/2 the price) and not giving up any quality).
> 
> But, again, what I found interesting were all the testimonials from all the "Top Dogs" handlers/owners at Westminster that PPP is what they use to get the gorgeous coats and healthy bodies. I could see some people using Purina products, but I doubt you would find any one food that a group that large would all promote and recommend -- just saying.
> 
> No bashing Purina -- they are big, and have lots of advertising dollars, I just wish they put more of it in their foods as quality items; does PPP incentivize these owners/handlers by giving $$ or discounts I wonder. I just think with so many really nutritious options, I don't think I'd be buying Purina.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I guess it's the difference between a fast food lunch (burger, fries, etc.) which is readily available everywhere, filled with empty calories, preservatives and saturated fats versus a healthy lunch of a fresh salad, ice tea with maybe a tuna sandwich. Just sayin'......there's a market, but I would have expected better from people who make dogs their business and life, that's all.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

liljaker said:


> I guess it's the difference between a fast food lunch (burger, fries, etc.) which is readily available everywhere, filled with empty calories, preservatives and saturated fats versus a healthy lunch of a fresh salad, ice tea with maybe a tuna sandwich. Just sayin'......there's a market, but I would have expected better from people who make dogs their business and life, that's all.


Do realize that many people feed it because of they are pleased with the results they get when feeding it. Not everyone considers pro plan to be the "fast food" of kibble.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Not intending to make this a heated debate. There is enough information on Purina out there, and someone must buy it. I get it. Nobody agrees on food anyway, just found the advertising a bit much, that's all, especially since I find it a poor nutritional option, that is all.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to feed Proplan until they increased the price and quietly made the bags smaller by four pounds. THAT infuriated me.

There are loads of incentives for breeders. If you sign up for the breeder club, you clip the weight circles off the bags and redeem them and get coupons for Purina products based on the weights reflected in what you redeem. When a member of the club, you are also entitled to free catered lunches at the big Purina shows (which is a whole lot better than the usual hotdogs or egg salad sandwiches). And generally a breeder gets a break when they buy their food with stores offering a breeder discount and/or a buy ten, get one free program.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Very interesting thread to read. I feed Stella Nat. Balance Ultra dry with a big spoonful of Evangers Organic Chicken canned mixed in. I always said if I had to buy a supermarket brand of dog food I would feed ProPlan. I looked into the Performance variety. 
Our store sells a ton of Nutro Natural Choice and Nat Balance dry foods. We also carry some Blue Buffalo for a couple customers. Most of the foods we carry cater to owners of dogs with food allergy problems. The Blue seems to be hit and miss, some dogs do well on it and others do horrible. Nutro and Nat Balance both offer a frequent buyer program and Evangers offers a Sport dog program incentive through their website also. 
I really like the Evangers food. The Organic Chicken I feed only contains: Organic Chicken, Natural Well Water and Organic Gar Gum. We always tell our customers when they ask "What is the best dog food for their dog", the best food is the one your dog does well on! If its not broke don't fix it!


----------

